# Winterspecial



## flying-anzi (28. November 2008)

Hallo...

Ich bin Webmaster von einer Homepage und ich möchte ein Adventspecial bzw. Christmasspecial, in Form von kleinen Bildern auf der Homepage verteilt, einbinden.

Ich habe jedoch absolut keine Ideen, von wo ich solche Bilder herbekommen soll...

habt ihr ev. einen tipp bzw. hab ihr welche übrig

mfg


----------



## Zinken (28. November 2008)

Ich würde es mal bei den diversen Microstock-Agenturen versuchen, wie http://www.fotolia.de , http://www.istockphoto.com usw.
Dort kostet das Bild in Webauflösung ca. 1€, was wohl eine durchaus vertretbare Investition ist, da Du dafür auch rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite bist.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. November 2008)

Tob dich aus.


----------



## Saya27 (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo sorry bin neu hier habe eine Frage wie kann ich die Dateien des Christmas Special runterladen ?

MfG


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. Dezember 2008)

Saya,

indem du auf die entsprechende Webseite gehst und das gewünschte Brush-Pack whatever runterlädst.

toxel.com bietet seit heute 24 Tutorials rund um Weihnachten und Winter an.


----------

